# The Mysterious Nature of LGB Availability?



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

I note the 2013 LGB catalog shows 70500 Two Train Digital Starter Set and 70580 Wangerooge Freight Train Starter Set, as did the 2012 catalog - both ostensibly eager to be purchased, taken home, set up, and played with? TrainWorld even helpfully informs us the Wangerooge is backordered, but due ... more than a year ago! (Part numbers are 230 volt versions.)

The Pharos' would surely have executed a million slaves for a delay of this magnitude. I think we're too tolerant for our own good, here?

Isn't the first rule of the railway to be on time?


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

BRO, they have learned from the masters. LGB (original) announced new products that we anticipated for years before they appeared. Chuck


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

It is not just LGB that does this. 

It seems like many manufacturers want to trap you into keeping some $$$ set aside for their future (??) products and sometimes they do not happen. 

I had a message deleted from a manufacturers forum as I mentioned an LED source and this manufacturer stated they were getting into the business of selling leds. 
They never did this and are going out of business on Dec 31 this year. 
I can not tell you who this train manufacturer is. 
And I am still waiting for the American special run car from LGB that I ordered that was never made. Of course the original company that offered this is no longer around, nor are any of the people that worked there as they would have moved to another country.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

I had a message deleted from a manufacturers forum as I mentioned an LED source and this manufacturer stated they were getting into the business of selling leds. 
"Wait for me" gatekeepers. 

And I am still waiting for the American special run car from LGB that I ordered that was never made. Of course the original company that offered this is no longer around, nor are any of the people that worked there as they would have moved to another country. 
That makes them so rare they are impossible to get. Aren't you now glad you had the foresight to order one? 

The Fairymead from Accucraft is available September 2013.









Andrew


----------



## fm (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi guys, 

These sets are available. 
Probably not in the USA, but here in Germany we can buy them. 

Frank


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Yeah Frank, It didn't click with me when I first read the post but they have been available in Europe for quite some time.
I like the look of the side rod diesel. Many dealers are selling them separately. 


LGB 70580 starter set Wangerooge diesel - a review 











Andrew


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Are you guys aware of the delivery date .pdf on the LGB website? Usually it is pretty close wrt deliveries: 

http://mediencms.maerklin.de/media.php/lgb/pdfs/Liefertermine_LGB-Neuheiten_2013-10.pdf 

Keith


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Kieth, none of the mentioned sets are on that 2013 list. They were due in 2012. 
Like the OP said, waiting for over a year so far to come to the USA. 
The importers must be tight on bucks. You can't sell empty shelves.









Andrew


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Since they were produced then it is an issue with Walthers deciding not to bring them in. You would be best going direct to one of the European dealers in this case, as Frank suggests. 
IMHO the sooner MLGB gets rid of Walthers the better.... 

Keith


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Posted By Dan Pierce on 29 Oct 2013 04:46 AM 
It is not just LGB that does this. 



I had a message deleted from a manufacturers forum as I mentioned an LED source and this manufacturer stated they were getting into the business of selling leds. 
They never did this and are going out of business on Dec 31 this year. 
I can not tell you who this train manufacturer is. 



Snicker. GUFFAW!
As Charlie Ro about cabooses.....the unmentioned ones pulled the same carp (sp), announced to just be gatekeepers.....finally Charlie gave up and built the specific caboose....and the company going out of business never, ever, did.


----------

